
Apple as Captain Queeg - glower
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/07/24/steveJobsAsCaptainQueeg.html
======
illumin8
These articles are getting old and tired. Comparing Apple to a terrible ship's
captain who is senile and over the hill is a bit ridiculous, don't you think?

I get it, there's a lot of anti-Apple hate on the interwebs, but why in the
hell should I waste more than 30 seconds of my life skimming this tripe?

~~~
glower
Why do you waste more than 30 seconds whining about it?

------
hexis
I think Apple is actually behaving completely reasonably about the antenna
issue. I wouldn't have thought so until I realized that during the last few
weeks, while I've had my iPhone 4, half a dozen strangers have approached me
in public to ask me about my iPhone. Every single one of them had the same
concern, which is if I had antenna issues and/or dropped calls. I never had a
single person walk up to me and ask about any of the previous iPhones I owned,
but now people regularly ask me about the single issue of the antenna. I am
surprised to say it, but the antenna publicity put a big dent in the iPhone
4's reputation and Apple is definitely going to have to do some work, like
posting lots of videos showing that other phone have similar problems, if they
are going to minimize the bad reputation iPhone 4 got with some people.

------
zacharypinter
That was a long story just to say that Apple is being petty with the Droid X
video.

~~~
KirinDave
Not to mention “Rambling” and ”not written very well,” and ”based on a fairly
ridiculous analogy given Apple's history over the last 5 years.”

If anything, the analogy should be reversed. Phones have had these problems
with attenuation for years. Somehow it's Apple's epic problem now. Meanwhile
everyone else has the problem but swears they are immune with “special dual-
antenna designs,” a claim that one short skeptical video debunks.

------
bradshaw1965
Seems much more likely that Dave is Captain Queeg.Early success, muckraking
ever after, yep. sounds like Dave Winer.

~~~
glower
Very funny! :-)

------
commandar
I could leave the rest of the article, but I think the key point is that this
story was largely on its way out at this point. The fact that Apple drug it
back up yet again seems to suggest that their PR department just doesn't know
how to handle bad PR.

------
napierzaza
Sure we have free cases. But what we don't have is Steve Jobs begging us to
take them.

Not to mention Apple dragging the upstarts... you know, the other multi-
billion dollar companies, into the mud.

